# Words you like to say.



## Bombsii (Dec 31, 2008)

Alonsy!

Oblong

Corrupt

Valkryie

Yours?


----------



## BCM (Dec 31, 2008)

Paradoxically, sporadically, throat, rainbow, moonlight, enigma, tweak, oddment, blubber, twit.

All I can think of right now.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 31, 2008)

Buffalo

Yes

Paradox

Infinite


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 31, 2008)

[word]-zerz

For example, hi-zerz! :D

I know. It's a made-up word.

So is this one:

Noxamoani


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a habit of incorrectly correcting people's grammar. (people being my parents)
Every time one of says should've/could've/etc. I say "Yeah, should of/could of!" same goes for "Yeah, try and!". It annoys them quite a bit
But sometimes I actually do correct their grammar, but only when it's some rule that nobody cares about anyway.

I also like to say words that begin with an m with an n, and visa versa (naybe, mintendo, etc.)

I make up my own words, like the past tense of jump and chew being jamp and chow, or the plural of horse being hice.

If you're just talking about single words I like to say, then perturbed and sleeve are the only ones I can think of. of which I can think.



Ketsu said:


> "Nihil"
> 
> I like my Latin, thank you very much.


This too. That's one of the few words I actually remember straight away.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 31, 2008)

Filistata! And cookie.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 31, 2008)

Fnrrf Ygm Schnish!

Nobody said they had to be the "in-the-dictionary" kind of words...


----------



## Alexi (Dec 31, 2008)

Pot 

Doom

The French word for log (which I don't know how to spell)

Aputex (created by a friend of mine)

Telepathetic

Vismorid

It's fun to make up words~


----------



## Zeph (Dec 31, 2008)

BCM said:


> tweak, oddment, blubber, twit.
> 
> 
> > I do believe you mean 'Nitwit, oddment, blubber tweak'.
> ...


----------



## CNiall (Dec 31, 2008)

DarkArmour said:


> Alonsy!


it's allons-y :(((


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 31, 2008)

"Neque...neque..."
Translation: "Neither...nor..."
"Nihil"
"Eheu!"
Traslation: "Alas!"

I like my Latin, thank you very much.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 31, 2008)

糟糕!

It's pronounced "zāogāo" and it means "oh no" in Chinese. It's very fun to say.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 31, 2008)

Indeed. That's the one word that I use A LOT.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 31, 2008)

Flareth said:


> Indeed. That's the one word that I use A LOT.


Oh, yeah, me too.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 31, 2008)

I overuse "basically" so much that the word is practically devalued. I have also developed a disturbing habit of replying to people with "TRULY?!" in a completely non-ironic way.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 31, 2008)

I've forgotten a lot of great words, but I like to say "wazzock" or "spoon" to refer to an idiotic person.

Though German has a few good ones, like "Eichhornchen" (squirrel) and "Schmetterling" (butterfly).


----------



## FerrousLucario (Dec 31, 2008)

Zvarri.

... It was my resolution this year to say it almost every day. And I _did_. But only on the internet. I don't like actually talking much.

Also, "something". Or something. Something like that.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 31, 2008)

FerrousLucario said:


> Zvarri.


You forgot the exclamation mark. Atmey never says it without shouting. :3


----------



## Dewgong (Dec 31, 2008)

I say l_ovely_ a lot. Sarcastically.

I also say "just as planned" or "exactly as planned" a lot. lololol light


----------



## Pook (Dec 31, 2008)

Indeed, classy, style, sir, ma'm.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Dec 31, 2008)

I forgot until now that I'm also one of those people that say "Indeed." o:



Mike the Foxhog said:


> You forgot the exclamation mark. Atmey never says it without shouting. :3


true

I didn't really use it like he does, though. I probably should've. Zvarri! Now I have a New Years' Resolution!

... or not.


----------



## Philly (Dec 31, 2008)

Hm.

Indeed.

I concur.

Dumbass.

Shise (German for Shit.)

Zorz.

Die.

Loser.

You should know that I only use these derogatory terms towards inanimate objects.

inanimins.  A word ijy made up when trying to say inanimate.

Man-tastic.  A term I heard in a Star Wars game on GC.  It is supposed to say Fantastic, but it sounds more like Man-tastic.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 31, 2008)

Philly said:


> Shise (German for Shit.)


Scheiße, IIRC.

Paska. Same thing in Finnish.

Tovarishka. Russian, little comrade.

Flabble. To worry. Made-up American slang term in a series of novels I read.

Meh.

Damnyankee. Southern American English, those folks up north of us.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 31, 2008)

What about "fubsy"?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 31, 2008)

> Scheiße, IIRC.


THANK YOU.

stupid english people pronouncing it like retards makes me a sad person. ):


----------



## nastypass (Dec 31, 2008)

kukri

come on, just say it

_koo-kree~!_


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 31, 2008)

Walker said:


> kukri
> 
> come on, just say it
> 
> _koo-kree~!_


Sounds like a bird call :3


----------



## Flora (Dec 31, 2008)

Ketsu said:


> "Neque...neque..."
> Translation: "Neither...nor..."
> "Nihil"
> "Eheu!"
> ...


As do I.

Fwee, meep, weird stuff like that.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 31, 2008)

Spoon said:


> I had no idea that spoon meant an incoherent person. I suppose my name still fits :D


Oh, it doesn't. I just use it as such. xD


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 1, 2009)

Conversively.

Electroencephalography.

Umbrella.

Mollusc.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 1, 2009)

Defenestration

also "emasculated" as an alternative to "owned", "pwned", "burned", "served", "schooled", "noob'd", etc.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Spiffy!

also anything that has 'face' in it.  like 'whoreface'

Rainbow

:D;


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 1, 2009)

Koo-kee

or Cookie


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 1, 2009)

"PRETTY INTENSE!"

and

"fuck yeah"

and

"XD" 
I don't care if it's an emoticon sometimes it just comes out ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

woop

hullabalooza

armaggedon


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 1, 2009)

:|

I 
AM 
A SUPERSTAR
WITH A BIG BIG HOUSE AND A BIG BIG CAR~

THOSE ARE MY FAVOURITE THINGS TO SAY.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 1, 2009)

Naïvte.

It's just so fun to say.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jan 1, 2009)

I like saying names of countries. Some of the most enjoyable ones are:

Ghana
Switzerland
Rrrrrrrrrrrussia
Fiji
PA-NA-MA

And some Pokemon names (namely Lickilicky).

But the best word on Earth goes to:

Facepalm


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 1, 2009)

Bob. 8D

And indeed.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

lillypad


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 1, 2009)

shadow_lugia said:


> I like saying names of countries. Some of the most enjoyable ones are:
> 
> Ghana
> Switzerland
> ...


Where are Burkina Faso and Yemen on this list?

Also, this reminds me:


			
				Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> *looks at Uruguay on a globe* Hey, look at this country- "U-are-gay"!


Oh, I also like:

- Juxtapose (to place close together or side by side for comparison or contrast)
- Soliloquy (a dramatic or literary form of discourse in which a character talks to himself or herself or reveals his or her thoughts without addressing a listener, or a specific speech or piece of writing in this form of discourse)
- Zloty (the currency of Poland- literally translated, "golden")


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Jan 1, 2009)

Ood. Just say it. You won't be able to stop. Ooood.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 1, 2009)

^OKay, I agree, Ooood is awesome.


----------



## Alexi (Jan 1, 2009)

I second Ood. :3 Ooood.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 1, 2009)

ANYWAY!


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 1, 2009)

Look! An eagle!

I like turtles...

Dinner

Die!

WEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 1, 2009)

Fuck
Oh yesssss(Doctor-style)
YEA-YUH.
Hence...


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, bananas. I say that when I can't think of something to say.
Lol
Bum, the most insulting insult I ever use.
Spontaneous
Indeed/Quite
Fungus
Spoon
Dunno


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 4, 2009)

Wabinka.

I forgot the other one.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 4, 2009)

contrary

loop-di-loop


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 4, 2009)

Suddenly!


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

centenary (evil to spell though)
Milestone


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 4, 2009)

soliloquy
phantom
pantomime
smidgeon (they abused the hell out of this in ranger 2)
discombobulate
onomatopoeia
antidisestablishmentarianism
phlegm


----------



## Mirry (Jan 4, 2009)

Ketsu said:


> "Neque...neque..."
> Translation: "Neither...nor..."
> "Nihil"
> "Eheu!"
> ...


Quamquam ("although") and terrerere (second person singular imperfect subjunctive conjugation of terreo, "fear") are my favorite Latin words.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 4, 2009)

*SPOOT.*


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 5, 2009)

Meep
Ding
Facade
Deception
Deceive
Decrepid
Alchemist
Shizam!
BOOM!
FUN FUN LAND! >.> 
Kwah-chawp.
Keetay 
Meow
'Ello
Frenandowust
Poo.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 5, 2009)

chyeah
zing
fuck
shite
gonad
bogus
mercury
woohoo
schwing
adding -tastic, -tacular, -ulous etc to the end of things
fart
nugget
zeppelin
gastrodon

and of course my favourite word ever
_*SCHNELL!!!*_


----------



## Darksong (Jan 5, 2009)

I would actually like to pronounce these:

Gaara
Jinchuuriki

And any Japanese word with two vowels in a row. :D

Others:

MARSHTOMP
Wheee!
Cannibal


----------



## Mercury (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh snap
Holy cows
I used to say basically. I stopped when i got teased. 
Bonjourno
Perhaps.

And that's it, I think.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 5, 2009)

Spoil.
It's a good thing and a bad thing!


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 5, 2009)

Disconcerting

Yes, Lucas! There go your eight bit games again!!!


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Jan 6, 2009)

*Flabbergasted*

Bloviate, anyway, pronounced HUH-muh-nuh (however you spell it), ****, clue

I is very strange.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm...

Precognitive. I've been saying it a lot lately.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jan 6, 2009)

Trichotellomania. Pronounced: Trick a tell a main ee a
I'm not sure if i spelled that correctly, but it is a real word. It's a disorder where you pull out your hair and eat it.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 6, 2009)

I've picked up a ton of amusing and mildly offensive things to call people from my mother, my favourites being pillock, wazzock, eejit and (for old people) geriatric. 

Also CHAGRIN CHAGRIN CHAGRIN just kidding.


----------



## Aenrhien (Jan 6, 2009)

Spork and foon. I honestly don't know what started either of these going.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 6, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Also CHAGRIN CHAGRIN CHAGRIN just kidding.


CHAGRIN CHAGRIN

i love you danni ; ; may I have your babies?  

I thought only me and Kusa made that joke. xD

...*cough* well.  I've taken to going '....perhaps.' at people.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm... Melanite.

Because of Steven Stone and Friends.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jan 6, 2009)

parenthetical
adverbial
circumlocution
well i'll be fucked
yeah okay (used sarcastically)
dayum

there are more but i cannot remember them right now


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jan 6, 2009)

Words I like to say... hmm

Squid and potato. Yup.

There have been many other words I've said a lot in the past, Including "Disintegrated", when I was about 7-8. xD


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Which reminds me...

Calamari and Kraken. Squidy!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jan 6, 2009)

Blubber
Macadamia
Spatula
Perpendicular
Tuberculosis
Parallelogram
Gazebo
Balooga
Oofdah
Bulbous
Affidavit

Edit: Also, the imperfect form of trabajar in Spanish, Trabajaba. It means "I/he/she/you (formal) used to work" The j is pronounced like an h and the first r is more like a d.

TDAW-BUH-HAW-BUH!


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 6, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> CHAGRIN CHAGRIN
> 
> i love you danni ; ; may I have your babies?


By all means :D


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 6, 2009)

Owlipoppen.

Lochinvyrr.

Salami.

Subete.

Hey gikore. Whole song.

MAN!

Karasu ga sore wo ubai totte arumi suteta. Basically the whole song.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 6, 2009)

Hup.

Reasonably fast and going higher slowly. Hard to explain.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 6, 2009)

Jolty said:


> fuck
> shite


Talking of naughty words I very much like "arse", "bugger" and "wank". And don't anyone dare quote that but edit it so I'm saying "I like arse" >=(


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jan 6, 2009)

phallocentric, vertiginous, luciferin, etc.

fake words? supertelodioanagramaticism, or whatever the word was in catcher in the rye when they talked about being able to sing backwards.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 6, 2009)

failure, douchebag, bastard, fuck, epic, moron, Hell, etc.


----------



## CNiall (Jan 6, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> failure, douchebag, bastard, fuck, epic, moron, Hell, etc.


goodness gracious, I certainly didn't see any of those coming!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 6, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> bastard


^also a great word, especially when said using a Scottish accent.


----------

